# Webcomic - Wayward



## JaredDillon (Mar 31, 2022)

Hello!

I've been working on a new webcomic called Wayward, which follows a budding zoologist as she studies the strange and wonderful wildlife on the island of Knollos. It's going to be a light-hearted, episodic fantasy story that I hope you will enjoy!

Webtoons

Updates won't have a set schedule, but I will aim to get something out every other week if I can.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 31, 2022)

I like the lineless artstyle.


----------



## JaredDillon (Apr 14, 2022)

Update! Start of a new episode~

Webtoons


----------



## JaredDillon (Apr 28, 2022)

Update! Out At Sea

Webtoons
Tapas


----------



## JaredDillon (May 12, 2022)

Update! Meeting A Big One

Webtoons

Tapas


----------



## WeAreOneArt (May 14, 2022)

Nice! I love the art style!


----------



## JaredDillon (May 26, 2022)

Update! Rest Of The Family

Webtoons

Tapas


----------



## JaredDillon (Jun 2, 2022)

Update Day!

"Time To Fly"

Webtoons

Tapas


----------



## JaredDillon (Jun 9, 2022)

Update!

"Got Away!"

Webtoons

Tapas


----------



## JaredDillon (Jun 16, 2022)

Update!

"Stranded At Sea"

Webtoons

Tapas


----------



## JaredDillon (Jun 30, 2022)

Update!

"Finding The Captain"

Webtoons

Tapas


----------



## JaredDillon (Jul 14, 2022)

Update!

"Back Again!"

Webtoons

Tapas


----------

